# [Vidéo] Détection de mouvement, en ligne de commande (résolu

## digimag

Bonjour !

J'aimerais mettre en place un système de surveillance de parking via une webcam. L'idée est de la brancher sur un petit serveur Linux et le laisser enregistrer en continu.

Il faudrait juste supprimer les morceaux fixes et le tout devrait idéalement fonctionner sans interface graphique.

Auriez-vous une idée, ou au moins des pistes ?

Je pourrais programmer certains morceaux si ce que je veux n'est pas possible.

Merci !

----------

## jaypeche

Slt,

A ma connaissance il y a le logiciel "media-video/motion" qui permet de faire ce que tu veux, il fait également de la détection de mouvement ce qui peux être intéressant pour faire de la vidéosurveillance.

Ce logiciel existe depuis longtemps mais est toujours maintenu, il existe peut être quelquechose de plus récent, plus performant... Là comme ça je ne sais pas !

http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome

----------

## digimag

 *jaypeche wrote:*   

> Slt,
> 
> A ma connaissance il y a le logiciel "media-video/motion" qui permet de faire ce que tu veux, il fait également de la détection de mouvement ce qui peux être intéressant pour faire de la vidéosurveillance.
> 
> Ce logiciel existe depuis longtemps, il existe peut être quelquechose de plus récent, plus performant... Là comme ça je ne sais pas !
> ...

 

C'est top ça ! Merci infiniment.

----------

## jaypeche

 *Quote:*   

> C'est top ça ! Merci infiniment.

 

 :Wink: 

----------

